# Carrito a control remoto con funcionamiento parcial



## arthurg (Dic 19, 2012)

Bueno amigos, me compre un carrito a control remoto con frecuenciia de 40mhz, lo que sucede es que el carrito *necesitaba 5 baterias AA* para poder funcionar, compre *baterias comunes Panasonic* y andaba *muy lento*, luego probe con unas *baterias Duracell* *y funciono muy bien*, lo malo es que *el carrito consume muy rapido las baterias* asi que tuve la idea de *usar una bateria* de camara (*NPF770*) 





y el carrito funciono muy bien durante un par de minutos y despues dejo de *avanzar *(*solo *de "*ir adelante*"), podia retroceder y girar ambos lados.

La energia que requeria el carrito era *7.5v* ( de las 5 baterias AA *Alcalinas*) y yo use una bateria de *7.2v de Li-ion de 4200mAh* ¿que pudo haber sucedido con el carrito? porque yo pensaba que la placa del carrito solo podia dañarse si usaba mas voltaje del requerido.

Esta es la placa del carrito




Mas resolucion

*¿hay alguna manera de arreglar la placa o es mejor que emsamble una placa nueva?*

*el circulo rojo indica la salida al motor que servia para avanzar y retroceder

*Gracias *amigos por las respuestas.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 20, 2012)

Saludos, observando bien la foto de la placa parece que un transistor del puente H que controla el sentido del motor está quemado. Me refiero al de la izquierda de los 4 transistores que se ven en la parte inferior de la foto. Desóldalo y revisa su estado, si está averiado busca algún sustituto


----------



## arthurg (Dic 20, 2012)

gracias amigo, al parecer el transistor se daño por el exceso de intensidad de corriente, podrias decirme cual es el transistor equivalente (no SMD) porque no encuentro ese codigo en internet


----------



## Flanker (Dic 20, 2012)

Este es el datasheet, es un transistor NPN, Ic= 3A, hFE= 160-320
Me parece que es demasiado 3A, lo podes reemplazar con un BC368 (Ic=2A), ademas tiene el mismo orden de los pines

http://lzg.so/upfile/proimage/2SD882T.pdf


----------



## pacio (Ene 28, 2013)

Hola, como te dijeron arriba es ese transistor el que se quemo, que gire en un sentido solo siempre es una señal de un transistor en el puente H (estoy hablando de autos a radio control de este tipo)
Yo en tu caso o le pondría un equivalente que soporte Más amperaje (por algo se quemo no?)
o directamente haría un un puente H en otra placa con unos transistores que soporten mucha más potencia
es normal que se quemen estos transistores por estar muy cortos de potencia o por hacer funcionar el motor y este esté frenado.

Espero te sirva el dato,y además considera lo de armar un puente H a parte!
O sino un equivalente de más potencia y no de menos! 

Saludos! 
Pazio!


----------

